# High Blood Pressure



## pvang (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi--

Can anyone help me with the CPT code for performing a high blood pressure test? All that I was able to find was 93770 (Determination of venous pressure) and I don't think it's right. 
Thanks!

-Pvang


----------



## muthershyp (Jun 29, 2010)

Was this done by the nurse or the physician?


----------



## pvang (Jun 29, 2010)

*?*



muthershyp said:


> Was this done by the nurse or the physician?



I didn't even think of that. Whether it was performed by a nurse or a physician, I assume there would still be procedure code (whether it be specific or unspecified) for the service wouldn't it?


----------



## muthershyp (Jun 29, 2010)

If it was done as part of a physician visit, it would just be considered part of the E/M code.  If the patient came in just for the BP check, a nursing visit would be coded -- 99211.


----------



## pvang (Jun 29, 2010)

*Screening code ?*

So what about screening for high blood pressure? Would the screening be a lab test of some kind? 

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree that a BP check done as part of a provider visit is considered part of the E/M service, but if it was performed as part of a nursing visit, incident to guidelines have to be met before a 99211 can be reported. In other words, the provider has to have ordered the BP check before 99211 can be used.  If the patient presents for a random (or "drop by") BP check without an appointment and the nurse checks the BP and everything is normal and the patient goes on his/her way, then this generally is not reported as 99211.  Incident to guidelines are not being met here.  CMS and most third party payers won't reimburse for a random BP check.  This is looked on as a screening service without medical necessity.

This is how I look at this situation.  Anyone else have a different opinion?


----------



## pvang (Jun 29, 2010)

Dballard2004-- I agree with your rationale...but what would the blood pressure by itself be coded as? 

-Pvang


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 30, 2010)

As far as I know, there is no CPT code just for checking the patient's BP.  This is all inherent to the E/M service.  For the random BP checks where incident to guidelines are not met, well..you basically have a nothing.  In other words, it in not reportable.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## Tracey Parsons (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree.  A blood pressure, like temperature, pulse and respirations are basic measurements of health and are considered a basic part of any Evaluation and Management Service.


----------

